# Eure Meinung! Neuer PC oder Aufrüsten?



## port29 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

schon seit einiger Zeit ist mir mein aktueller Desktop PC zu langsam. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mir möglichst schnell da etwas schnelleres hinstellen. Bisher habe ich das immer so gemacht, dass mein Desktop Rechner zum Server wurde und den alten Server haben dann die Eltern bekommen. Mein Rechner sieht derzeit folgendermaßen aus:

Athlon64 3700+ Socket 939 
Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe MB
2GB DDR(1) Speicher
GF 7900GT (die Grafikkarte würde ich in den neuen Rechner mitnehmen)

So, nun zu den Möglichkeiten:

1) Ich warte noch ca. 14-20 Tage und kaufe mir folgendes:
Intel Q9450 - 320€
Irgendein MB mit X38 Chipsatz - 250€
2GB Kingston DDR3-1375 HyperX CL7 (7-7-7-20) RAM - 360€ (evtl. sogar 2x)
= 930€ bzw. 1290€

2) Ich werfe die CPU aus dem System raus und ersetze sie durch eine schnellere, etwa eine 939er X2 4400+ oder 4600+ (ca. 120-160€) und ca. 1-2 Monate später wird dann 1) gekauft. Bis dahin dürfte der RAM um die 150€ gefallen sein und der X48 Chipsatz ist vll. auch schon auf dem Markt.

Deshalb die Frage an euch: Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## chmee (2. Februar 2008)

Ist denn ein Quadcore auch nötig ? Und bezüglich DDR3 gebe ich ein klares Nein ! Momentan keine Vorteile, nur rausgeworfenes Geld.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2008)

Das einzige was DDR3 im Moment bietet ist höhere Aufrüstbarkeit. Wieso behälst du nicht deinen PC und wartest trotzdem 1 - 2 Monate für den neuen?


----------



## olqs (3. Februar 2008)

Willst du Crossfire bei deinem neuen PC nutzen?

Wenn nein, dann kauf dir n Mainboard mit G33 oder P35 Chipsatz. ca 100€
Kannst billigeren DDR2 Speicher verbauen und kannst trotzdem alle Intel CPUs mit 1333 FSB nutzen. 8GB Ram ist bei den Boards das Maximum, aber das sollte doch wirklich auch für die Zukunft, nächsten 1-2 Jahre,  ausreichen.

Zum Quadcore:
Falls du zocken willst, dann kauf dir einen der höher getakteten Dual Cores. Ein Quad Core CPU wird bei Spielen, derzeit wenig genutzt und durch den geringeren Takt sind die sogar langsamer.


----------



## port29 (3. Februar 2008)

Ich bin kein Zocker, ich bin Coder. 
Wieso ein neuer Rechner? Weil die Geschwindigkeit des alten nicht mehr ausreicht. An meinem Rechner habe ich derzeit zwei Monitore angeschlossen. Während ich arbeite, laufen bei mir im Hintergrund viele verschiedene Prozesse ab. Sei es zum einen der cryptotreiber für die verschlüsselten Festplatten oder das ver- und entschlüssen des Traffics über VPN Netze, ein Media / DVD Player. Heute ist meine Systemauslastung während der Arbeit doch recht hoch und deshalb steht jetzt wirklich der Kauf des neuen Systems bevor. 1-2 Monate kann ich nicht warten. Wenn ich ein Programm testweise compiliere oder im debugger laufen lassen möchte, dann verliere ich kostbare Zeit.

Nun zur Frage Dual Core oder Quad Core:
Wie ich bereits anfangs gesagt habe, habe ich während der Arbeit viele Hintergrundprozesse laufen, die "etwas" tun. Der zweite Grund den ich für Quad Core habe, ist die TPL http://msdn.microsoft.com/msdnmag/issues/07/10/Futures/default.aspx?loc=de von Microsoft, um diese Technik vernünftig nutzen zu können, brauche ich genügend freie Kerne. 

Bei der DDR3 oder DDR2 Frage kenne ich nicht wirklich eine Antwort. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der DDR3 Speicher ist wirklich gering gegenüber DDR2 und rechtfertigt den Preis nicht (zumindest heute). Würde ich DDR2 nehmen, dann wäre ich auch mit einem P35 Board zufrieden, bei DDR3 dann das X38.


Aber nun mal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage:
Neuer Rechner oder den alten für ein paar Monate aufrüsten? Laut K&M beträgt die Lieferzeit der Q9450 ca. 5 Tage. Ich kann daran zwar nicht glauben, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## olqs (3. Februar 2008)

Also dann würd ich definitiv nicht auf den X48 Chipsatz warten, bzw den X38 kaufen.
Der P35 reicht vollkommen.

Wenn du viel parallel machst, dann hat ein Quad Core schon seine Berechtigung. Ob das mit den 5 Tagen Lieferzeit stimmt ist aber die Frage. Ich drück dir da beide Daumen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2008)

Die neuen Quadcores sind eben erst seit 29.1. auf dem Markt von daher ist da eine gewisse Lieferzeit verständlich. Wenn du viel machst im Hintergrund ist ein Quadcore sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Und auch deine Kompiler sollten in der Lage sein 4 Kerne gleichzeitig zu nutzen.
Aber nimm auf jeden Fall einen von den Neuen (also Q9xxx).
Der Vorteil des DDR3 Rams ist schon deshalb so gering, da die Bandbreite des Bus mit DDR2 im Dualchannel schon voll ausgereizt ist. Es geht also kaum schneller. Und um diese Auslastung zu erreichen reicht DDR2 mit 667MHz aus.


----------



## port29 (3. Februar 2008)

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ich eine der Neuen CPUs kaufen werde, die auch über den SSE4.1 Befehlssatz verfügen. Ich habe mich für den Q9450 (320€) entschieden. 4x2,67GHz sollten in der Regel zum Arbeiten ausreichen und das ganze zu einem recht vernünftigen Preis. Die nächst höhere Stufe wäre der Q9550 4x2.83GHz für rund 500€. Ich finde nicht, dass das Modell wirtschaftlich ist.

Als MB würde ich dann trotzdem ein X38er nehmen und zwar das  Gigabyte GA-X38-DS4 X38 (150€). Die onboard Sound- und Netzwerkkarte werde ich eh durch vernünftige Sachen ersetzen (eine Audidy 4 sowie die Intel Pro 1000 PT Server Karte)

Aber nun kommt die Frage nach dem Arbeitsspeicher. Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Kandidaten:

2x 2048MB Patriot VIPER PC2-9600 CL5 KIT (5-5-5-12) also 520€ für 4 GB Ram
oder
2x  4096MB GEIL DDR2-1066 CL5 EvoOne KIT (5-5-5-15) also 460€ für 8 GB Ram

Bei beiden Varianten müsste ich mich von Widows XP (32 Bit) verabschieden. Euere Meinung?


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2008)

Mh. Sieht wohl so aus. Ich würde mich aber vorher erkundigen ob für alle deine Hardware Treiber fürein 64Bit System da sind.


----------



## KD3 (3. Februar 2008)

Meine Meinung: Ganz klar. Neuer PC, denn wenn du z.B 2 oder mehr PCs da rumstehen hast, und einer kaputt geht dann hast du nen ersatzrechner. 

Wenn du Coder bist, dann solltest du lieber nach Linux Systemen wechseln, denn so kannst du bis jetzt mehr 64-Bit Datendurchsatz rausholen als die bisherigen 64-Bit Windows Systeme weil die Windows Systeme in der 64-Bit Technologie noch lange nicht ausgereift sind und es noch dauern wird, bis eine gute Version rauskommt.

MfG
KD3


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ja der Meinung man sollte nicht einfach irgendjemandem den Wechsel zu Linux empfehlen ohne zu wissen wofür er das System denn nutzen möchte. Denn je nach Programmiersprache kann man diese eben unter Linux nutzen oder nicht.


----------



## port29 (4. Februar 2008)

KD3 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Meinung: Ganz klar. Neuer PC, denn wenn du z.B 2 oder mehr PCs da rumstehen hast, und einer kaputt geht dann hast du nen ersatzrechner.



Seit rund 14 Jahren arbeite ich mit PCs und bisher ist kein einziger "PC" kaputtgegangen. Mainboard ja, Festplatten ja, Arbeitsspeicher ja. Da wurden einfach nur die betroffenen Komponenten gewechselt und schon lief die Kiste wieder. Ersatzrechner.....



KD3 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du Coder bist, dann solltest du lieber nach Linux Systemen wechseln, denn so kannst du bis jetzt mehr 64-Bit Datendurchsatz rausholen als die bisherigen 64-Bit Windows Systeme weil die Windows Systeme in der 64-Bit Technologie noch lange nicht ausgereift sind und es noch dauern wird, bis eine gute Version rauskommt.



Natürlich habe ich schon einige Male versucht von Windows zu Linux zu wechseln, aber es ist mir ganz ehrlich schwer gefallen. Man gewöhnt sich schließlich an ein System. Ich habe dann immer wieder versucht Sachen aus Windows in Linux wiederzufinden. Aber da Linux eben nicht Windows ist.....

An dieser Stelle muss ich Raubkopierer recht geben, wenn ich etwas entwickele, dann ist es idR. für einen Kunden, der Windows Rechner im Einsatz hat oder fürs Web. Oft auch beides fast gleichzeitig. Unter Windows kann ich beide Anforderungen gleichzeitig bedienen, unter Linux idR. nur Webentwicklung und Java. Aber alle meine Projekte laufen anschließend auf Linux Servern.

Nur mal eben so zur Info, neben dem Desktop System hilft mir bei der Entwicklung der Projekte noch der Linux Server (ca. 4 Jahre alter AMD2600+ mit 1GB Ram) sowie ein neues Mac Book Pro (2,4er mit 2GB Ram)


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt kommt es darauf an welche Sprachen du nutzt. Und eigentlich kann man das meiste unter Linux auch für Windows kompilieren. Und du hast recht: Linux ist nicht Windows.

Linux ist nicht Windows 

Also: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.
Oder richte dir einfach auf einer extra Partition ein Linux (etwa Ubuntu oder Fedora) ein um wenn du Zeit hast mal etwas zu probieren. Kann ja nicht schaden seinen Horizont noch etwas mehr zu erweitern.


----------



## port29 (4. Februar 2008)

In der Regel verwende ich drei Sprachen, um etwas zu coden:

a) PHP (+HTML+JS)
b) Java für Web Applikationen und Desktop Anwendungen
c) C# mit dem ganzen .Net Framework

klar, ich kann durchaus beides sowohl auf Windows als auch auf Linux kompilieren. Nur ads Ziel OS ist leider Windows und da sieht nicht immer alles so aus, wie es unter Linux aussieht, wenn man den kompilierten Code ausführt.


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Februar 2008)

Also hardwaremässig empfehle ich das was schon empfohlen wurde: quadcore mit ddr2 und p35-board. Wenn du keine Übertakterallüren hast, kannst du relativ günstigen ram benutzen und dir die bänke damit vollhauen.

@Linux: Mit dem Quadcore könntest du ein Windows mit Wine emulieren, quasi ein Windows im Linux starten um alles zu testen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Februar 2008)

Wine ist kein Emulator! Wine ist etwas viel besseres als das. Wine übersetzt quasi die Anweisungen der Windowsprogramme für Gnu/Linux und läuft somit oft schneller als ein emuliertes Windows. Und es kann somit auch 3D-Beschleunigung nutzen.


----------



## _Lupo_ (7. Februar 2008)

Da hat offensichtlich jemand mehr Ahnung als ich von der Materie


----------

